# Synko Mud hard to sand



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently started using Synko lite line mud (all purpose) and noticed it was fairly difficult to sand. The compound feels really hard on the walls. Just wondering if Synko lite is a better mud? I know that Synko classic and classic all purpose are just terrible to use so just wondering how the lite mud is?


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

classic finish comes off easy


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I like hard to sand muds ! It leaves a better finish imo.


----------



## dt204 (Feb 5, 2016)

Synko lite finish is very easy to sand. Green box. Gotta be careful not to scratch it! The all purpose has glue in it for embedding tapes/beads, and does not sand as well

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

